# Hunt Club Openings



## hunter44a (Feb 4, 2007)

We have a few openings left and are looking for good members. There are tracts in Heard,Carroll, and Warren counties. Dues will be around $550. 
Please call Keith @ 678-416-1033  for details and maps.
                                                      Thanks,  Andy


----------



## hoghunter1 (Feb 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 5, 2007)

Pm's returned.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 5, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Feb 5, 2007)

Send me some info on the club also.


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 6, 2007)

Bgarner, I suggest calling Keith for details. He's busy so you may have to call more than once.  Andy


----------



## lakelbr (Feb 7, 2007)

Where exactly in Warren Co. and how many acres?


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 8, 2007)

Not far from Mitchell on Ogeechee WMA border and I believe its 256 ac.


----------



## jd1564 (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you still have openings. Also where in Heard and Carroll. How many acres and how many members?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 10, 2007)

There are 2 tracts in Heard, one is 650+ acres, the other is 129. Carroll county has 3 tracts as well, 550ac, 125ac and 350ac. I am not sure how many members Keith will take on as he is always looking at additional properties.                             Andy


----------



## Eddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Is the warren county track the closest to Augusta that you have. Or are there some more around our area , thanks.   I have about 4-5 guys that may be interested


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes Eddy, that is the closest to Augusta.  Andy


----------



## O'Sharples (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you still taking new memebers?


----------



## O'Sharples (Mar 21, 2007)

*very interested!*

Can you give me some details?  Two young sons need time  in the woods with their dad!


----------



## hunter44a (Mar 22, 2007)

O'Sharples Sorry I didn't reply sooner. You can call Keith @678-416-1033 or if you can't reach him call me @770-361-5060  Andy


----------

